# Weekend rounds in London area



## compton77 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all, first time poster here. My normal golfing buddies are about to enter hibernation for winter so i'm looking to see if there is anyone out there who'd want to play on a regular basis in and around the London area on either Saturdays or Sundays? I'm based close to Clapham Junction and tube station/s so can travel pretty much anywhere Londonwise.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2009)

If you fancy a trip to Ascot (Reading train from Clapham Junction and five minutes in a cab) let me know. I could be persuaded to come down to somewhere like Richmond Park if you fancy a game there. If you can get some time off midweek at some point and fancy a game at my old stomping ground. check out Wimbledon Common (visitors with members only at weekends sadly)


----------



## Pants (Nov 22, 2009)

Be warned if you want to play Wimbledon Common....

"A requirement of the Conservators is that all players on the course must wear a plain pillar box-red outer garment and the Rangers, who patrol the common, are empowered to stop people playing if they contravene this rule.  Red garments and waterproofs can be hired from the club."

Apparently most members work for Royal Mail   

A friend played there in a small "society" and, suitably warned, they wore a red shirt/jumper (not necessarily pillar box red but, hey, who cares).  Can you imagine the abuse that the Ranger got when he complained when waterproofs of various colours other than pillar box red were put on when it hissed down.

Needless to say, none have ever returned there and it is not somewhere I would consider for an event.

Many years ago, it didn't matter too much if you dropped litter on the course as there were some friendly creatures to pick it up for you. 







Must have been round about the time that someone we know was there.  I wonder which one ......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree with the waterproof thing. As a member red ones were all that were sold in the pro shop and the rangers can be a bit zealous. Not sure it would put me off going back as to be fair its not anything the club had done wrong and it isn't their rule


----------



## Pants (Nov 23, 2009)

I was joshing a tad Homer.  As the course has the public wandering over it at times, I know that the rangers need to be able to distinguish the golfers from the public - it's difficult to tell sometimes without the distinctive clothing  .

BTW, were you in that photo??


----------



## JustOne (Nov 23, 2009)

As the course has the public wandering over it at times, I know that the rangers need to be able to distinguish the golfers from the public
		
Click to expand...

The golf clubs wouldn't be an obvious giveaway?

If that rule is serious then that's possibly the most stupid thing I've ever read concerning golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2009)

The rule is serious and has been in place since the conception of the clubs. The public on the Common have right of way but to prevent any accidents the golfers were made to wear red so the public could see them and the fact they were walking on the golf course. 

Of course a lot of the public know they have the right of way and so insist on walking the enite length of holes down the middle of the fairway to stop the golfers from teeing off. The picture on my profile shows the acceptable mode of dress for golfers although it was actually taken at Ascot at the GM Forum day in March

Its a shame the public are there really as it is a tight and interesting course and despite being only 5438 off the whites is rarely taken apart


----------



## bobmac (Nov 23, 2009)

As the course has the public wandering over it at times, I know that the rangers need to be able to distinguish the golfers from the public
		
Click to expand...

The golf clubs wouldn't be an obvious giveaway?

If that rule is serious then that's possibly the most stupid thing I've ever read concerning golf.
		
Click to expand...

Here it is in black and white....or should that be .....never mind

http://www.wcgc.co.uk/index.lasso?pg=9b34d1a893b206f5&mp=5ba0dd3b1abca1db


----------



## compton77 (Nov 23, 2009)

Excellent, thanks Homer, i would definitely be up for a round at Ascot, getting to Reading would be easy from Clapham J. I'll drop you a PM.

I have played a few rounds with members of Wimbledon Common and they always seem to wear the red even when not on their local track! I was playing Silvermere two or three weeks ago and the two guys who joined our 2 ball were both members. Luckily the red is quite a nice colour!


----------



## JustOne (Nov 23, 2009)

The rule is serious and has been in place since the conception of the clubs.
		
Click to expand...

.... that was when someone had to walk in front of motor vehicles waving a flag!!


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 23, 2009)

A requirement of the Conservators is that all players on the course must wear a plain pillar box-red outer garment and the Rangers, who patrol the common, are empowered to stop people playing if they contravene this rule.  Red garments and waterproofs can be hired from the club.
		
Click to expand...

Not one of these hire deals that sell it to you then generously buy back at half price, provided it's still in original unopened packaging deals?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2009)

When I worked there we had a rack of waterproof tops in various sizes that were hired out. Some were better (i.e still actually waterproof) than others but you paid your money and took your chance. Back then the rangers would throw you off if you didn't wear a red top (including waterproofs). 

Silvermere is an OK track to although it does get boggy in the section over the road and some of the holes are a bit bland. Two decent holes to finish though.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 23, 2009)

The picture on my profile shows the acceptable mode of dress for golfers
		
Click to expand...

Acceptable for some maybe..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2009)

Well the accepted shade of red anyway


----------



## PieMan (Nov 26, 2009)

Interestingly nobody has mentioned the fact that WCGC shares it's course with London Scottish Golf Club, who are based underneath the windmill over the other side of the Common! I was a junior member at LSGC many years ago and have very fond memories of the course. It doesn't matter where you start - both clubs have quite demanding opening holes. Homer is correct - the course is very interesting and pretty demanding in places - I think there are three pretty tight par 3 around 230 yards and the course in bunkerless. The greens are nearly always in excellent condition too, so definitely worth a visit......despite the dress code!! 

I am also up for a few games over winter. I am based near Watford in Hertfordshire, but am close to the M25 so travelling south isn't a problem.


----------



## compton77 (Nov 26, 2009)

Excellent Pieman, like i said originally i can be pretty flexible regarding travelling, is somewhere like Wanstead any good for you? I played there a month or so back, theres a stretch of 4 holes which are kinda bland but the rest of the time we thought it was pretty good. Apart from the members winding me and my mate up about wearing spikes in the bar! It was all in good humour..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone fancy a midweek round at LSGC or Wimbledon Common so I can relive some of my yesterdays. The great thing about the course is although the par 3's are tricky there are several par 4's where the green is in range and so eagle or birdie is on


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone fancy a midweek round at LSGC or Wimbledon Common so I can relive some of my yesterdays. The great thing about the course is although the par 3's are tricky there are several par 4's where the green is in range and so eagle or birdie is on
		
Click to expand...

If you could make it a Thursday, preferably when it's not raining or blowing a gale I could well be up for a game Martin.


----------



## compton77 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a few extra days holiday which need taking so i could make a thursday as well.


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm in.....


----------



## PieMan (Nov 26, 2009)

WCGC / LSGC sounds good to me, although definitely cannot do Thursday 10 December. 

Compton - Wanstead would probably take me about 45 mins in the old jallopy so not too bad a trek.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm off the first week of 2010 so maybe 7th January?. TO be fair it drains pretty well and there are rarely temporaries (not sure there ever were in my time)


----------



## PieMan (Nov 27, 2009)

7 January is fine with me.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 27, 2009)

7 January is fine with me.
		
Click to expand...

Should be ok with me too


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 27, 2009)

Which course?


----------



## PieMan (Nov 27, 2009)

I do not mind. Parking is easier at LSGC, but the car park shuts at dusk, so unless we tee off pretty early, could be a problem. Therefore might be best to start over at WCGC.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 28, 2009)

I do not mind. Parking is easier at LSGC, but the car park shuts at dusk, so unless we tee off pretty early, could be a problem. Therefore might be best to start over at WCGC.
		
Click to expand...

Surely if we were to knock off about about 11.00am we would be back to the car park before dusk???
As I say I am deffo up for this as long as I am not driving over 50 miles to play on either temporary greens or a course that's bone hard and covered in frost


----------



## PieMan (Nov 30, 2009)

I would've thought that even as visitors, we'd get away before 11 so as you say, dusk shouldn't be a problem. Here are the link to the LSGC and WCGC websiteS

http://www.londonscottishgolfclub.co.uk/index.html
http://www.wcgc.co.uk/index.lasso?pg=18e746b675e9210c

Green fee Â£25. Don't think we'll have problems with temporary greens.


----------



## compton77 (Nov 30, 2009)

Right, i'm sticking a red jumper on my christmas list!


----------



## compton77 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just thought i'd bump this thread and see who's still up for the 7th?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm still up for it. Got the red jumper and might sneak up and see if I can get a round in beforehand as its at least 10 years since I last played there.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, I am still up for this - have the day booked off and looking forward to it (lets hope the snow and ice will have melted by then!) Plus I have the new Callaways to lose in the timber!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2009)

Who is definitely playing on the 7th? What time are we going to get there and tee off


----------



## PieMan (Dec 28, 2009)

I am definitely playing. Have we decided which course yet? 10.30 - 11.00 tee off sound ok? Am happy to do earlier.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm happy starting either side but would prefer Wimbledon Common if possible. I'm easy on the time


----------



## PieMan (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, Wimbledon Common side - haven't played the course from that side before. Shall we say 10.30?


----------



## compton77 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep, i'm still up for this, either time is fine for me..


----------



## rickg (Dec 29, 2009)

Is there space for another or have you filled the slots? I'm free on the 7th


----------



## PieMan (Dec 29, 2009)

rickg - so far I believe there is me, Compton and Homer so there is space for you. Tried to phone the pro at Wimbledon Common today but no joy so e-mailed them instead. Haven't heard anything back yet so hopefully tomorrow I will have confirmed tee booking.

If anyone else is interested, please let me know and I'll arrange.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't forget your red waterproofs


----------



## rickg (Dec 29, 2009)

rickg - so far I believe there is me, Compton and Homer so there is space for you.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent!! Count me in then. Checked out the links to the course...looks very interesting. Can't wait to meet up with everyone. Got my red top all sorted!!


----------



## Pants (Dec 29, 2009)

What with the green fee, buying a pillar box red jumper and waterproof top, that's best part of 100 notes for a round of golf.  

I'm out


----------



## PieMan (Dec 31, 2009)

Just spoken to the Pro - no need to book just turn up next Thursday and off we go, so how about we meet between 09.30 - 10.00 for a tea / coffee and bacon roll and tee off at 10.30?

Course is apparently in good condition, with no winter tees or greens.

Happy New Year to all; look forward to seeing you next week.


----------



## compton77 (Dec 31, 2009)

sounds perfect, see you all then, Happy New year


----------



## rickg (Dec 31, 2009)

Excellent....see you Thursday......


----------



## rickg (Jan 2, 2010)

Homer are you still playing in this? I didn't see it in your golf diary on your blog page.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm still up for it just haven't got round to updating the blog


----------



## rickg (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm still up for it just haven't got round to updating the blog
		
Click to expand...

Poor show....the blog is only 2 days old and it's aready behind schedule!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2010)

Situation now rectified. Apologies for my tardiness


----------



## MikeH (Jan 4, 2010)

Can someone remember to take a digital camera to this and send some pics to ColinT


----------



## compton77 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok, so this was cancelled due to the bloody weather conditions!! So, shall we try and rearrange for in a couple of weeks time?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok, so this was cancelled due to the bloody weather conditions
		
Click to expand...

Wimps


----------



## rickg (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm still up for this when the weather gets better (probably June!!!!)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd be up for it but would need to check the leave calendar when I get back to work on Monday. In an ideal world the middle of Feb would be better for me and can do any day of the week (weekends with members only I'm afraid at both Wimbledon Common and London Scottish)


----------



## PieMan (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, still up for this one guys when the weather improves (is June a rather optimistic shout?!!!) Wednesday's are best for me.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 14, 2010)

How about Wednesday 17th or 24th February?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2010)

February isn't going to be good for me as I've a lot of courses and doing some cover for my manager. I might have to dip out unless we can defer to March


----------



## compton77 (Jan 14, 2010)

I can do either of those dates in February. Hopefully it'll be above -1 deg c by then.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 14, 2010)

Am happy to do one of the Feb dates, and then arrange another in March.


----------



## compton77 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just thought i'd bump this thread, me and pieman have arranged to go to Wimbledon Common GC on Weds 17/2 half 10, if anyone else fancies it??


----------

